# no seguir + gerundio; no seguir + sin + infinitivo



## Leonidof

Estimados señores,

qiusiera pedirles a ustedes que me dieran conocer si la perifrasis compuesta del verbo sequir y el gerundio la cual indica la continuación de una acción o un estado expresado en el gerundio, se suele usarla en la forma con la negación del verbo seguir (el _*no *_precedente a _*seguir*_) que indice, en mi concepción, la duración de la no continuación de una acción o un estado o la no duración de le continuación.
Me interesa si se usa esa perifrasis con doble negación como: no segir + sin + infinitivo.

Por ejemplo:

sin negasión de "seguir"

Desde hace mucho trato de alcanzar un puesto en aquella empresa, pero sigo sin obtenerlo. (no sigo obtenerlo)

con negación de "seguir"

Dejé de fumar hace mucho años, y no sigo fumando. (sigo sin fumar)

Dejé de buscar un trabajo hace nucho, y no sigo buscandolo. (sigo sin buscarlo)

Desde hace mucho no puedo encontrar mi media naranja, y no sigo encontrala. ( sigo sin encontrarla)

con doble negación

LLevaba muchos años buscando mi media naranja sin effectos, pero *no* sigo *sin* encotrarla, pues ya la econtré ayer, cunado paseaba yo en el parque, eso fue un amor a primera vista. Estamos enamorados resiprocamente. - ejemplo con doble negación.

Pues, me interesa si se suele usar esa perifrasis en la forma presentada por mi o si se puede por lo menos decir que sea corecta gramticalmente, pero qiusiera conocer tambien si esas dos formas diferentes en lo pertinente a la colocación la negación (*sin *o *no*) lleven los matizes diferentes en el sentido de cada una o, al contrario, las dos se pueda comprender igualmente.  

¿Y qué ustedes piensan en la forma con doble negación? Yo nunca la he visto en la escritura in oido en la habla,, pero yo no soy hispanoparlante, y mi nivel del conocimiento del espanol es muy bajo.

Les sería muy agradadecido a ustedes si tuvieran ganas de expresar sus dictamenes y opiniones a la question presentada en este hilo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Circunflejo

Leonidof said:


> Desde hace mucho trato de alcanzar un puesto en aquella empresa, pero sigo sin obtenerlo.





Leonidof said:


> pero *no* sigo *sin* encotrarla


 Es correcto, pero rara vez se usa.


Leonidof said:


> Dejé de fumar hace muchos años, y no sigo fumando.


 Lo habitual sería decir Ya no sigo fumando. Dejé de fumar hace muchos años.


----------



## Leonidof

Estimado Circunflejo,

muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Me interesa cómo perciben los nativos el sentido contenido en la forma _*seguir + sin + infinitivo *_y la _*no seguir + gerundio*_,
por ejemplo:

"sigo sin fumar" y "no sigo fumando"

¿Llevan el sentido igual, o quiza el sentido depende del contexto de una enunciación, o de los otros frases que forman la oración compuesta en la que se encuentra la frese con dicha prifrasis?

Y una cosa más, la forma *seguir + no + gerundio*, ¿Es en el aspecto gramatical absolutamente incorrecto?

Les quisiera pedir a ustedes que tuvieran la bondad de expresar sus dictamenes y opiniones en el asunto dado.

Saludos.


----------



## Ileanita59

Hay una diferencia de matices porque cuando decimos *sigo sin fumar* estamos diciendo que esta conducta se ha mantenido desde algún tiempo, mientras que cuando decimos *no sigo fumando* la idea es que dejará de hacerlo a partir de ese momento.


----------



## juanjorel

Sigo sin entender tu pregunta, ¿podrías repetirla?

Ya no sigas con eso, detente.

"Pero no sigo sin encontrarla", es completamente incorrecta, carece de todo sentido, lo único correcto es "Sigo sin encontrarla", lo cuál implica que "Sigues buscándola", que sería todo lo contrario a "Sigo sin buscarla", que indica que no has iniciado la búsqueda.

"No sigo encontrarla.". Mal, no tiene ningún sentido. Quizás te confundiste con: "No consigo encontrarla.", correcta y similar a "Sigo sin encontrarla."

Una corrección: es indique, no indice.


----------



## Ileanita59

juanjorel said:


> Sigo sin entender tu pregunta, ¿podrías repetirla?
> "No sigo encontrarla.". Mal, no tiene ningún sentido. Quizás te confundiste con: "No consigo encontrarla.", correcta y similar a "Sigo sin encontrarla."
> 
> Una corrección: es indique, no indice.


Si vamos a hablar de correcciones, podría decirte que la forma de responder la pregunta es muy grosera y torpe porque no has tomado en cuenta que se trata de alguien que no habla el idioma. Él no se ha confundido con nada, simplemente está aprendiendo. 
Una corrección: detrás de preposiciones no se emplean los dos puntos.


----------



## Amapolas

juanjorel said:


> "Pero no sigo sin encontrarla", es completamente incorrecta, carece de todo sentido, lo único correcto es "Sigo sin encontrarla", lo cuál implica que "Sigues buscándola", que sería todo lo contrario a "Sigo sin buscarla", que indica que no has iniciado la búsqueda.


No es incorrecta. Pensalo de nuevo... obedece las reglas gramaticales y, además, tiene su lógica. Es lo contrario de "sigo sin", o sea que ¡ya la encontró!  Dicho esto, es una frase rebuscada, y solo la usaría buscando un efecto cómico.


----------



## Circunflejo

Leonidof said:


> "sigo sin fumar"


Dejaste de fumar hace X tiempo y no has vuelto a fumar desde entonces.


Leonidof said:


> "no sigo fumando"


 Hasta este momento fumabas y a partir de este momento no fumarás. El momento en el que dejarás la acción puede ser uno diferente al presente si lo explicitas. Por ejemplo, a partir de mañana, no sigo fumando. El significado de no sigo fumando como equivalente de sigo sin fumar, aunque es gramaticalmente válido, no se usa (habitualmente).


Leonidof said:


> Y una cosa más, la forma *seguir + no + gerundio*, ¿Es en el aspecto gramatical absolutamente incorrecto?


No.


juanjorel said:


> "Pero no sigo sin encontrarla", es completamente incorrecta, carece de todo sentido,


Con el contexto adecuado, sí que tiene sentido.


----------



## Leonidof

A Ileanita59:

Muchas gracias por tomarme en la defensa  . Eres una persona muy amable y cortes. En verdad, aquella respuesta podría parecer ser un poco grosera, pero no guardo rencor al autor.
Dime, por favor, si te entiendo bien. La frase "*no sigo fumando"*  ¿se refiere al futuro a partir del momento de la enunciación?

A juanjorel:

Las gracias por coregir mis errores en escritura y por todas tus explixaciones.

No he confundido esas dos verbos *"seguir"* y *"conseguir"*, reconozco la diferencia entre ellas, y tambien he adquirido hace no poco la acepción de cada una.

Que las frases "segir buscandola" y "segir sin buscarla" llevan el significado contrario, es bastante obvio incluso a mi, y no es necesario explicarmelo.

El forero llamado Circunflejo me ha dicho que la frase "pero *no* sigo *sin* encotrarla" es correcta, pero rara vez se usa, y que la frase "no sigo fumando" tambien es correcto. Tu afirmas que no son correctas.
Quisiera pedirte que te refirieras a la opinion expresada por el forero que he mencionado.


Y vuelvo a dirigir la pregunta a todos los foreros, la referente al questión del uso la perifrasis en forma "*seguir + no + gerundio*".

Muchas gracias por todas respuestas que ya he obtenido y de antemano por las que quieran ustedes enviarme.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## juanjorel

Amapolas said:


> No es incorrecta. Pensalo de nuevo... obedece las reglas gramaticales y, además, tiene su lógica. Es lo contrario de "sigo sin", o sea que ¡ya la encontró!  Dicho esto, es una frase rebuscada, y solo la usaría buscando un efecto cómico.


No, "no sigo sin encontrarla", está mal, ni para chiste da. No existe y trae confusión.

En cuanto a "No sigo fumando", está bien, yo ni siquiera la cité.


----------



## Ileanita59

Leonidof said:


> A Ileanita59:
> 
> Muchas gracias por tomarme en la defensa  . Eres una persona muy amable y cortes. En verdad, aquella respuesta podría parecer ser un poco grosera, pero no guardo rencor al autor.
> Dime, por favor, si te entiendo bien. La frase "*no sigo fumando"*  ¿se refiere al futuro a partir del momento de la enunciación?
> 
> A juanjorel:
> 
> Las gracias por coregir mis errores en escritura y por todas tus explixaciones.
> 
> No he confundido esas dos verbos *"seguir"* y *"conseguir"*, reconozco la diferencia entre ellas, y tambien he adquirido hace no poco la acepción de cada una.
> 
> Que las frases "segir buscandola" y "segir sin buscarla" llevan el significado contrario, es bastante obvio incluso a mi, y no es necesario explicarmelo.
> 
> El forero llamado Circunflejo me ha dicho que la frase "pero *no* sigo *sin* encotrarla" es correcta, pero rara vez se usa, y que la frase "no sigo fumando" tambien es correcto. Tu afirmas que no son correctas.
> Quisiera pedirte que te refirieras a la opinion expresada por el forero que he mencionado.
> 
> 
> Y vuelvo a dirigir la pregunta a todos los foreros, la referente al questión del uso la perifrasis en forma "*seguir + no + gerundio*".
> 
> Muchas gracias por todas respuestas que ya he obtenido y de antemano por las que quieran ustedes enviarme.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


La frase "seguir no haciendo" no me suena, pero sí "*no seguir haciendo*", o sea, no continuar haciendo algo.
"Quisiera no seguir fumando, pero me resulta difícil".
"Quisiera no fumar más, pero me resulta difícil" (es más común, al menos en Cuba).
La frase "*pero no sigo sin buscarla*", sería correcta con el significado de que no ha parado de buscarla. Claro, es más frecuente que diga: *No he dejado de buscarla, *a menos que la frase sea inducida por el interlocutor:
-Entonces, ¿sigues sin buscarla?
-No. Tal vez ya no la busque como antes, pero no sigo sin buscarla como dices.
-


----------



## juanjorel

Ileanita59 said:


> La frase "seguir no haciendo" no me suena, pero sí "*no seguir haciendo*", o sea, no continuar haciendo algo.
> "Quisiera no seguir fumando, pero me resulta difícil".
> "Quisiera no fumar más, pero me resulta difícil" (es más común, al menos en Cuba).
> La frase "*pero no sigo sin buscarla*", sería correcta con el significado de que no ha parado de buscarla. Claro, es más frecuente que diga: *No he dejado de buscarla, *a menos que la frase sea inducida por el interlocutor:
> -Entonces, ¿sigues sin buscarla?
> -No. Tal vez ya no la busque como antes, pero no sigo sin buscarla como dices.
> -


La frase planteada originalmente era: "No sigo sin encontrarla", no es lo mismo que "No sigo sin buscarla". De todos modos trae más confusión que otra cosa.


----------



## juanjorel

¿A dónde escuchaste que alguien diga: "No sigo sin encontrarla, porque ya la encontré", no existe, no inventen cosas.


----------



## Leonidof

Para mi la question es si la frase "no sigo sin encontrarla" en la contexto puesto más arriba es gramaticalmente correcto i si los nativos comprenden su significado como "he acabado de buscarla" o " ya no estoy buscandola", "porque (como lo explica un enunciante) ya la he encontrado"


----------



## Ileanita59

juanjorel said:


> La frase planteada originalmente era: "No sigo sin encontrarla", no es lo mismo que "No sigo sin buscarla". De todos modos trae más confusión que otra cosa.


Es que eres nativo, pero no lo parece. En realidad, la frase sí existe, aunque tienes razón en cuanto a que no en el sentido al que se refiere Leonidof, por eso te doy la razón en que se podría confundir, pero de existir, existe:
"No sigo sin encontrarla, solo que no la he buscado más".


----------



## S.V.

Leonidof said:


> "he acabado de buscarla" o " ya no estoy buscándola", "porque ya la he encontrado"


Ajá.  Una de esas tres o similares. La original nunca la diríamos normalmente. Quizá de chiste, como mencionó Amapolas.


----------



## Ileanita59

Leonidof said:


> Para mi la question es si la frase "no sigo sin encontrarla" en la contexto puesto más arriba es gramaticalmente correcto i si los nativos comprenden su significado como "he acabado de buscarla" o " ya no estoy buscandola", "porque (como lo explica un enunciante) ya la he encontrado"


No lo es. La preposición "sin" ya es el negativo de la oración.


----------



## juanjorel

Ileanita59 said:


> Es que eres nativo, pero no lo parece. En realidad, la frase sí existe, aunque tienes razón en cuanto a que no en el sentido al que se refiere Leonidof, por eso te doy la razón en que se podría confundir, pero de existir, existe:
> "No sigo sin encontrarla, solo que no la he buscado más".


No, no existe, estás obstinada. Está mal, no existe y jamás nadie la dijo, ni la usó, en ningún lado, excepto en esta publicación, porque está mal, está errada, no tiene sentido, pero si querés seguir sosteniendo esa incongruencia, allá vos. He dicho.


----------



## Leonidof

Y la frase:

"No llevo dos (ultimos) años sin trabajar",  ¿no equivale mas o menos a la frase "Llevo dos años trabajando"?

A Ileanita59:

En la frase primera hay dos negaciones, ¿eso es incorrecto?


----------



## Amapolas

juanjorel said:


> No, no existe, estás obstinada. Está mal, no existe y jamás nadie la dijo, ni la usó, en ningún lado, excepto en esta publicación, porque está mal, está errada, no tiene sentido, pero si querés seguir sosteniendo esa incongruencia, allá vos. He dicho.


Juanjo, bajá un cambio. Si hablamos de obstinados... creo que te estás llevando el premio, jajá. 


Leonidof said:


> Y la frase:
> 
> "No llevo dos (ultimos) años sin trabajar",  ¿no equivale mas o menos a la frase "Llevo dos años trabajando"?
> 
> A Ileanita59:
> 
> En la frase primera hay dos negaciones, ¿eso es incorrecto?


Que lleve dos negaciones no es para nada incorrecto. En cuanto al significado, no es equivalente a llevo dos años trabajando. Sonaría natural en un diálogo en el que alguien te dice que hace dos años que no trabajas. Y tú le respondes "no llevo dos años sin trabajar, ya hace ocho meses que conseguí empleo".
Si quieres usar "últimos" tienes que hacer una pequeña modificación: "no llevo *los* dos últimos años sin trabajar".


----------



## juanjorel

Amapolas said:


> Juanjo, bajá un cambio. Si hablamos de obstinados... creo que te estás llevando el premio, jaja


No se trata de ganar o perder, se trata de no decir pavadas.
Y yo bajo todos los cambios que quieras, pero vos reconocé que te equivocaste.


----------



## Leonidof

Estimado Amapolas

Las gracias por tus docentes explicaciones.

Tengo una pregunta:

Si la frase "No llevo dos años sin trabajar" es correcto, ¿porque segun algunos foreros la frase "no sigo sin encontrala" no puede ser correcto?


----------



## Amapolas

Leonidof said:


> Estimad*a* Amapolas
> 
> Las *G*racias por tus docentes (buenas, claras) explicaciones.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta:
> 
> Si la frase "No llevo dos años sin trabajar" es correct*a*, ¿*por qué según  *algunos foreros la frase "no sigo sin encontrala" no puede ser correct*a*?


Porque "no sigo sin encontrarla" es una frase algo rebuscada, poco común, y hay que pensarla un poco para entenderla. Como dije más arriba, es para un contexto muy específico, y quizás para sonar gracioso, pero no la usaríamos normalmente. Pero sí que es gramaticalmente correcta, y tiene su lógica. 
Me permití hacerte algunas correcciones aquí arriba.


----------



## Ileanita59

Leonidof said:


> Y la frase:
> 
> "No llevo dos (ultimos) años sin trabajar",  ¿no equivale mas o menos a la frase "Llevo dos años trabajando"?
> 
> A Ileanita59:
> 
> En la frase primera hay dos negaciones, ¿eso es incorrecto?


Ocurre algo similar, sería dicha en un contexto muy especial y por alguien especial, en un contexto muy  especial también. Si nos limitamos a frases comunes y corrientes del habla cotidiana la primera frase que mencionas aquí no existe, pero la segunda, sí.
"Llevo dos años trabajando" es totalmente correcta.
"No llevo dos años sin trabajar" solo sería una réplica ante una acusación falsa de que esa persona hace dos años que no trabaja. Por ejemplo, un policía detiene a un joven y le dice pregunta que de dónde ha sacado dinero si hace dos años que no trabaja, en ese caso, el joven podría decirle:
-Se equivoca, no llevo dos años sin trabajar, solo 6 meses.
Cuando te dije que ya "sin" funcionaba como negativo, me refería a la secuencia "sigo sin".
Como ves, son situaciones muy intrincadas y casi por los pelos las que pueden dar lugar a esta oración que mencionas. Lo más frecuente y normal es 
"Llevo dos años trabajando".


----------



## Kaxgufen

juanjorel said:


> ¿A dónde escuchaste que alguien diga: "No sigo sin encontrarla, porque ya la encontré", no existe, no inventen cosas.


¡Qué tal Pepe! ¿*Seguís sin encontrar* la piedra filosofal? 
No, no *sigo sin encontrarla *porque ya no la busco más / porque ya la encontré. 

¿seguís sin comer carne? No, no sigo sin comer carne porque ya no soy vegetariano.

De paso, antes de negar utilidad o posibilidad de existencia de algo creo conveniente verificar lo que yo llamo "nicho ecológico" de la expresión, es decir un contexto (por muy enrevesado y poco sensato que parezca) en el cual la frase pueda enunciarse con sentido. La misma rareza del contexto nos proveerá información sobre la frecuencia de uso. 
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Ileanita59

juanjorel said:


> No, no existe, estás obstinada. Está mal, no existe y jamás nadie la dijo, ni la usó, en ningún lado, excepto en esta publicación, porque está mal, está errada, no tiene sentido, pero si querés seguir sosteniendo esa incongruencia, allá vos. He dicho.


¡Wow! ¡Cuán rotundo eres!


----------



## juanjorel

Ileanita59 said:


> ¡Wow! ¡Cuán rotundo eres!


Gracias, la rotundidad es una de mis cualidades.


Kaxgufen said:


> ¡Qué tal Pepe! ¿*Seguís sin encontrar* la piedra filosofal?
> No, no *sigo sin encontrarla *porque ya no la busco más / porque ya la encontré.
> 
> ¿seguís sin comer carne? No, no sigo sin comer carne porque ya no soy vegetariano.
> 
> De paso, antes de negar utilidad o posibilidad de existencia de algo creo conveniente verificar lo que yo llamo "nicho ecológico" de la expresión, es decir un contexto (por muy enrevesado y poco sensato que parezca) en el cual la frase pueda enunciarse con sentido. La misma rareza del contexto nos proveerá información sobre la frecuencia de uso.
> Un cordial saludo.


Podría llegar a ser, quizás en algún contexto muy improbable, como dice Amapolas, pero no es la forma que se utiliza. Pero les voy a dar la razón que puede ser correcta en algún tipo de contexto muy particular, y sobre todo en el caso del verbo "encontrar" -que es el más cuestionado por mí-, con la que suena muy extraño, por no decir imposible y mal (suena horrible), siendo sinceros, nadie dijo ni va a decir "no, no sigo sin encontrarla..." WTF, porque hay otras variantes más habituales que se utilizan, pero bueno... puede que la forma esté bien, aunque su utilización sea altamente improbable. Qué sé yo... se ha visto cada cosa.


----------



## juanjorel

Ahora les pido que lean de nuevo la frase original en el contexto en que fue planteada en la publicación y me digan si no es incorrecta.

"LLevaba muchos años buscando mi media naranja sin effectos, pero *no* sigo *sin* encotrarla, pues ya la econtré ayer, cunado paseaba yo en el parque, eso fue un amor a primera vista."

¿Coincidimos en que eso es un engendro lingüístico? (Perdón)

Una forma de escribirlo podría ser:

"LLevaba muchos años buscando sin suerte a mi media naranja, pero ayer por fin la econtré. Cuando paseaba por el parque, eso fue amor a primera vista."

Claro que hay muchas otras maneras de escribirlo. Tuve que cambiar varias cosas para que quedara bien. Pero bueno, esta readaptación del texto ya se va un poco del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## RIU

juanjorel said:


> "Llevaba muchos años buscando mi media naranja sin resultado, pero *no* sigo *sin* encotrarla, pues ya la encontré ayer, cuando paseaba por el parque, eso fue un amor a primera vista."
> 
> ¿Coincidimos en que eso es un engendro lingüístico? (Perdón)



Léelo con ironía...


----------



## Doraemon-

Pues no, no es incorrecta.
No será la expresión más natural, por supuesto, pero es gramatical y semánticamente correcta, y se puede decir con tono irónico u otros, como dice RIU.
Todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Leonidof

Otra vez les doy gracias a ustedes por sus respuestas. Todas de ellas me han dado mucha ilustración en la questión. Y aparte de eso quiero tener esperanza que sea yo capaz de disfrutar sus instructivas i educativas enunciaciones para mejorar (por lo menos un poco) mi español.

Estimada Amapola, aprecio mucho las corecciones que tenías ganas de hacerme.  
Por correcciones que hecen los maestros a sus discípulos, ellos se pueden mojorar en su aprendizaje.

Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Leonidof

Vuelvo aqui, ya que nadie de ustedes no me ha enterado, cúando se admite el uso de esa perifrasis en forma "*seguir + no + gerundio*".

¿Tendrían ustedes ganas de aclararme dicha questión?

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## juanjorel

"Nadie de ustedes me ha..." (no va el "no", la negación ya está en el "nadie" o más correctamente sería "Ninguno de ustedes me ha..." )

Es al revés: No + Seguir + Gerundio

Prefiero no seguir hablando del tema.

No seguir andando por este camino sería un error.

Sería aburrido no seguir jugando.


----------



## Leonidof

Señor Sincurflejo me dijo que la forma seguir + no + gerundio no es absolutamente incorrecta, pues de esa afirmación se podría concluir que la forma de la que se trata pudiera ser admitida por lo menos en algunas circustancias.
¿Cúal es la verdad?

¿Cómo ustedes opinan?


----------



## S.V.

Por ejemplo aquí en la h lo mencionan, con un ejemplo de Galdós acá arriba, "seguía no viendo nada". Evítala, normalmente.

En el buscador busqué _seguir no_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Leonidof said:


> ¿Cómo ustedes opinan?


¿Qué opinan ustedes? sería la forma de preguntar esto.


----------



## juanjorel

Puede ser que en algún caso sea válido, no se me ocurre ahora cuál, no es para nada habitual, pedile ejemplos al usuario que hizo el comentario. En todo caso es hilar demasiado fino, y no está mal, pero quizás no te convenga centrarte en estos casos tan atípicos, porque veo que tenés otros errores de sintaxis mucho más elementales, pero bueno, es sólo una sugerencia, saludos


----------



## Leonidof

Estimado juanjorel,

Muchas gracias por tus dictamenes.
Te estaría muy agradecido si tuvieras ganas de indicarme los cuales son errores de sintaxis que cometo.
Por el nivel bastante bajo de mi conocimiento de las reglas gramaticales del español no estoy capaz de reconocer los errores sobre los cuales dices.
Con tus aclaraciones podría yo tratar de eliminar o por lo menos reducir los errores cuyas la perpetraciones ya (como has tenido bondad de mencionarlo) se me han consolidado.

Gracias de antemano por molestarte ilutrandome.  

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Amapolas

S.V. said:


> Por ejemplo aquí en la h lo mencionan, con un ejemplo de Galdós acá arriba, "seguía no viendo nada". Evítala, normalmente.
> 
> En el buscador busqué _seguir no_.


Como dice S.V., mejor evitarla, porque te complica la vida cuando puedes decir de manera fácil y natural "seguía sin + infinitivo". 
En cuanto a corrección, sí, es correcta.


----------



## Circunflejo

Leonidof said:


> Señor Sincurflejo me dijo que la forma seguir + no + gerundio no es absolutamente incorrecta, pues de esa afirmación se podría concluir que la forma de la que se trata pudiera ser admitida por lo menos en algunas circustancias.


Sí. El enlace que le ha proporcionado @S.V. en el mensaje 35 le indica en qué circunstancias y le muestra ejemplos de uso.


----------



## juanjorel

Tampoco son errores tan graves y se entiende perfectamente lo que decís. Mi concejo es que leas algunos cuentos y novelas, creo que es la mejor manera de aprender. Saludos.


----------



## juanjorel

Y otra manera es hablar con hispanohablantes que te vayan corrigiendo en el acto, tendrías que entrar a un videochat o juntarte con gente que hable español


----------



## Leonidof

Estimado juanjorel,

Tus consejos que me has dado, son muy buenas y acertadas. 

Es verdad que me falata comunicarme con las personas haispanoparlantes. Casi nunca he tenido posibilidad y oportuninad para hacer una habla en el contcto directo con un nativo de espańol, y nunca por Internet o por telefono.

¿Quizas conozcas unos sitios en el Internet que merezcan ser rocomendados para hacerme unas oportunidades de entrar a unos videochates y juntarme con la gente que hablen espańol (como nativos o como no nativos)?

Gracias de antemano por tu ayuda al respecto.

Saludo cordial.


----------



## Circunflejo

juanjorel said:


> concejo


La grafía correcta, incluso para los ceceantes, es con*s*ejo.


----------



## juanjorel

Circunflejo said:


> La grafía correcta, incluso para los ceceantes, es con*s*ejo.


Me agarraste con esa, bien por vos crack.


Leonidof said:


> Estimado juanjorel,
> 
> Tus consejos que me has dado, son muy buenas y acertadas.
> 
> Es verdad que me falata comunicarme con las personas haispanoparlantes. Casi nunca he tenido posibilidad y oportuninad para hacer una habla en el contcto directo con un nativo de espańol, y nunca por Internet o por telefono.
> 
> ¿Quizas conozcas unos sitios en el Internet que merezcan ser rocomendados para hacerme unas oportunidades de entrar a unos videochates y juntarme con la gente que hablen espańol (como nativos o como no nativos)?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por tu ayuda al respecto.
> 
> Saludo cordial.


Desconozco, no puedo ayudarte con eso.

Pero te voy a decir cuál fue tu mayor error:

"Vuelvo aqui, ya que nadie de ustedes no me ha enterado, cúando se admite el uso de esa perifrasis en forma "seguir + no + gerundio"."

El error está en "...nadie de ustedes no me ha...". No va el "no". Se escribe: "Nadie me ha..." o "Ninguno de ustedes me ha...". La negación ya está en el Nadie o en el Ninguno. Al margen de eso, que es lo más importante, la palabra "Enterado" no se corresponde con esa frase. Podría ser "...me ha esclarecido...", o "...me ha sabido explicar..." (con lo cual no te hacés cargo de tu falta de entendimiento, pero bueno, ese ya es otro tema).
Saludos.


----------



## Ileanita59

Leonidof said:


> Vuelvo aqui, ya que nadie de ustedes no me ha enterado, cúando se admite el uso de esa perifrasis en forma "*seguir + no + gerundio*".
> 
> ¿Tendrían ustedes ganas de aclararme dicha questión?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Saludos.


Te dije hace dos o tres días que su uso no es común. Se suelen usar formas menos complejas. En mi opinión solo es posible cuando se retoma lo dicho por el interlocutor. El asunto es que "seguir-no-haciendo algo", nosotros lo decimos con "no seguir haciendo" o "no hacer más" o "sin hacer". Es muy difícil encontrar un ejemplo válido.
Esa estructura que mencionas se podría usar como una repetición enfática (irónica)  de algo dicho por el interlocutor. Ejemplo, un hombre le dice a la novia de su amigo a modo de justificarlo:
_-Es que Juan no ha estado viniendo a trabajar y por eso no ha pasado por tu casa.
-Que siga no viniendo a trabajar si quiere, pero que venga a verme. _
Es decir, tendría que darse el caso de que quien habla use el gerundio, pero aquí es más común escuchar este diálogo así:
_-Es que Juan no ha venido a trabajar...
-Que siga SIN VENIR si quiere, pero..._


----------

